# Hilfe bei Belly Boat Ron Thompson Max float



## Rantanplan_420 (30. Juli 2015)

Hi Boardies,

zunächst mal eins vorab ich bin, wenn es nicht um Zelte geht, ein handwerklich ziemlich ungeschickter Mensch :m
Heute kam mein Ron Thompson Max Float bei mir an und natürlich möchte  ich es zwecks Test schonmal zusammenbauen bevor ich doof am Wasser steh.
Jetzt ist natürlich auch sofort ein Problem aufgetreten (das kenn ich  schon deshalb immer so ein Testaufbau) da liegen zwei schwarze  ,,unterlegscheiben'' bei die irgendwie an den Ventilen befestigft werden  müssen. Außen geht nicht weil da fallen sie ab und wenn ich sie innen  einsetze bekomme ich das Ventil nicht mehr durch die Aussparung an der  Hülle. 
So ein praktisches Teil namens Aufbauanleitung lag da leider nicht bei,  hat jemand von euch das oben genannte Belly und kann mir behilflich sein  mit meinem Problem?

Liebe Grüße Rantanplan


----------



## dreampike (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Belly Boat Ron Thompson Max float*

Hallo Rantanplan, 

kenne zwar das RT nicht, aber bei anderen BBs funktioniert das so: Ventil (ggf. ohne Schraubverschluss)  durch das Loch in der Hülle führen, Scheibe drüber, Schraubverschluss drauf. Die Scheiben sollen verhindern, dass die Ventile sich unter die Hülle verabschieden.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Zanderfürst (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Belly Boat Ron Thompson Max float*

Moin, sorry dass ich mich hier so dranhänge: ist bei dem belly eine Pumpe dabei?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Belly Boat Ron Thompson Max float*

Danke für die Antwort!
Dafür sind die Löcher in den Scheiben leider zu groß :/ 
Wenn ich das Ventil so weit auseinanderschraube wie möglich, dann ist da noch ca 1mm platz am Rand, aber irgendwie muss das schon so wie du schon sagtest rutschen sonst die Ventile immer rein. Habe das Gefühl da könnte (außer einer Montageanleitung)irgendetwas fehlen.
Bis Mittwoch hab ich ja noch Zeit das rauszufinden 
Falls jemand noch nen Vorschlag hat her damit.

Zanderfürst: Nein bei dem Belly ist keine Pumpe dabei, eine passende findest du aber in jedem Decatlon,Real und halbwechs gut sortiertem Sport/Outdoorgeschäft für ne kleine Mark. So viel pusten muss man aber auch nicht als dass es unmöglich wäre, geht auch ohne Pumpe ganz gut.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Belly Boat Ron Thompson Max float*

Hab nochmal etwas rumprobiert und rausgefunden dass die Scheiben offenbar doch innen angebracht werden (anders gehts einfach nicht) die Ventile halten wenn man sie richtig verschraubt dann doch ziemlich gut, an der Außenhaut ist eine Art Lederflicken um das Loch fürs Ventil eingebracht welchen man gut einklemmen kann , dieser fixiert dann die Ventile. Werd morgen am Wasser mal einen Praxistest durchführen um meine These zu überprüfen.

Nach wie vor gillt dass ich Hilfe gerne weiter in ANspruch nehme. Vielleicht kann sich ja mal jemadn zu Wort melden der das Belly schon hat/hatte und dem,entsprechend den Aufbau kennt.


----------

